# Another 24v Turbo.....



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

With the current string of 24v turbos, I figured we'd post up one of our customer's car that we finished up for H2O (back in September) that just finally hit the rollers...
*Specs on the build:*
_Bottom End:_
Stock bore 2.8L 24v
Wossner drop-in 81mm Pistons (8.5:1)
Integrated Engineering Rods
_Head:_
Stock
_Turbo System:_
Induktion Motorsports Tubular Exhaust manifold
GT3582R 1.06A/R Turbine housing w/ V-band turbine discharge
Tial 44mm V-Band Wastegate
Induktion Motorsports 3" V-banded Turbo back exhaust
Induktion Aluminum Draw and Charge piping (including o-ringed V-band on compressor inlet)
Garrett FMIC Core
C2 Motorsports Intake Manifold
C2 Motorsports Fueling Kit + Off-the-shelf 630cc Software (with Walbro in-line fuel pump)
Turbosmart 50/50 38mm Bypass valve
_Misc Other Motor related bits:_
Induktion Motorsports Low Temp Thermostat
Induktion Motorsports Low Temp Fan switch
NGK 2 Heat Range Colder Spark Plugs
Latest Revision Coil packs
034 TrackDensity Motor mounts
_Transmission:_
Southbend DXD Stage 4 Clutch
Peloquin LSD
_Monitoring:_
STACK 30psi Boost Gauge
STACK Wideband AFR Gauge
STACK Water Temperature Gauge
The vehicle is a daily driven beast that has always been "fast enough", well now, months after being built, the customer decided to put it on the rollers to see what it was really making.
The "near" twin of this car, a Jetta that we built and had on display at Waterfest and H2O, hit the rollers back in the summer and laid down 506whp @ 22psi on 93 octane in 100+ºF ambient temps (Eurotuner Feb. 09), so our expectations were similar out of this car (however, this vehicle is stock bore, and has a production intake manifold vs. a 1mm overbore and an in-house fabricated intake manifold on the Jetta).
At 19-20psi on 93 octane it laid down consistent 482-486whp for 3 pulls. However, at this point the vehicle was nearly on empty, a bad situation on the dyno. Unfortunately we didn't have any 93 immediately available, so a few gallons of VP109 unleaded were put in to the tank, and at this point, we decided to turn the boost up to see what it could really do.
At 23psi yielded 540whp/515wtq. Then, boost was turned up to 25psi and it yielded 560whp and 516.5wtq. This was repeated over and over, and consistently made virtually the same numbers.
First Video is the first pull (~19psi) on 93 octane:
http://vimeo.com/3447362
First pull, from the rear view (crap iPhone video):
http://vimeo.com/3463022
Next up, 25psi, 93/109 mix:
http://vimeo.com/3442586
Dyno plot from the 25psi pull: (for some reason the dyno operator didn't put AFR on the print out, instead put speed, so in this poor screen-capture I left off the bottom. For those interested, the pulls were made to ~7000RPM). AFR's under boost are in the mid to high 11s.








Crappy iPhone pic of the engine bay:








I'll get around to throwing together a few more vids of various pulls shortly, as well as getting a better scan/copy of the print out.
In addition to this GTI, and obviously the other customer's Jetta that we had on display previously, we are also building another built motor 24v Jetta at the moment for a customer from the North East that should be in a similar power region as these two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif After that car is wrapped up one of our tech's is also working on a slightly less powerful, yet slightly more "responsive" turbo system on his own 24v GTI utilizing a very quick spooling GT3076R (that we have had great results with in 12v VR6s in the past)


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:56 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## GTIV (Apr 29, 2006)

nice numbers man!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... ([email protected])*

Sick Numbers Anand! 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ we are also building another built motor 24v Jetta at the moment for a customer from the North East that should be in a similar power region as these two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Lets get mine done and see if we can break 575! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (24ValveGLI)*

Damn, ultimate sleeper with stock wheels








Edit: I still like porkchop's car better










_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 8:21 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (rajvosa71000)*

so i c that you guys are using the c2 fueling kit, so i assume that your using the c2 flash as well, you guys dont have to get it retuned when you turn up the boost or does the ecu compensate up to a certain degree?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... ([email protected])*

Nice Work! I see Justin is working his magic again. #1 man to see for VR's in MD!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (bluegrape)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For IE Rods!
Nice to see what a big fat hotside does here, porkchop was only rolling a .68


_Quote, originally posted by *quick04gti* »_so i c that you guys are using the c2 fueling kit, so i assume that your using the c2 flash as well, you guys dont have to get it retuned when you turn up the boost or does the ecu compensate up to a certain degree?

The tune is good till you max out the MAF, inj, or cause too much detonation/pre-ignition. (So yeah it adjusts)




_Modified by PhReE at 11:11 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (PhReE)*

Nice numbers


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (KubotaPowered)*

Moar pixures of the exhaust manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_The tune is good till you max out the MAF, inj, or cause too much detonation/pre-ignition. (So yeah it adjusts)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Moar pixures of the exhaust manifold









I don't have any off hand of this manifold, but it follows the same principal as the one on the Jetta:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Damn, ultimate sleeper with stock wheels








Edit: I still like porkchop's car better









_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 8:21 PM 3-2-2009_

Thats the great thing about the free world. You can like what ever you want good or bad!!!!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... ([email protected])*

pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Induktion.
Sick sick car. Good to see so many 24v's stepping into the realm of 500+whp lately


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*

GREAT looking manifold btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

What brand Dyno was this taken on?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_What brand Dyno was this taken on?

Dynojet 248c


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Edit: Another video added above!


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Holy ****! I'm so down for a 24vt, just need to piece together a good kit for the right price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Amazing dyno numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey Anand do you know if C2 is going to do a 1000 cc inj tune for the 24valve?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Hey Anand do you know if C2 is going to do a 1000 cc inj tune for the 24valve?

Haven't heard anything about it, and off the top of my head I'm not sure of any 1000cc high impedance injectors either....


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2426022
http://www.viperalley.com/foru....html
not for vr application but i'm sure they could tune it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Those Viper spec injectors appear to be very close


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... ([email protected])*

yea was pretty impressive to see in person... cant wait to throw some race gas in the jetta and see what she's got in her.
justin hands down is the best person to go to for vr's. my car runs amazing and the fab work still blows my mind.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (2004glipower)*

Lucky bastard, you guys have good shops to go to....can induction move to the west side please?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Lucky bastard, you guys have good shops to go to....can induction move to the west side please?









We've had cars sent to us from as far West as Illinois and as far South as Georgia for turbo system installations... Vegas isn't _that_ much further!


----------



## 32gtivr6 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... ([email protected])*

Oh thank heaven this is the 1st 2.8 ive seen over 500whp.
Where you guys located?
How much money do I need to save up?
When can you start on mine?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Induktion


----------



## VRboosted (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (32gtivr6)*

thanks for the props on my car. Induktion is in Hanover MD. and it all depends on what you want to do with the motor and how much hp you want. I walked in and said I wanted to be around 500hp hook it up. The lead tech, Justin, the brains and master mechanic behind custom 24v turbo builds. It's pretty expensive but again, it all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (32gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32gtivr6* »_Oh thank heaven this is the 1st 2.8 ive seen over 500whp.
Where you guys located?
How much money do I need to save up?
When can you start on mine?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Induktion









034 motorsport made 800+ ALL WHEEL Horsepower in their A4 with a 2.9, close enough


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (32gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32gtivr6* »_money talks.
how expensive we talking?
numbers numbers numbers 
ballpark figure?
thanks buddy I appreciate the info.

No disrespect guy, but if you have ask then you have no idea what you're getting into...
For instance, what supporting mods have done to harness 500whp...?


_Modified by dubdoor at 5:41 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## 32gtivr6 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

1st off I dont know what "do done" means
and 2nd no disrespect as well but i didnt ask you.
Thats the whole reason I asked for prices in the 1st place. If you didnt read the thread it has a list of engine mods so that would be part of the whole ballpark figure. I have a stock gti and I dont want to start with basic parts and work my way up in a couple of years I want it all done at once. But dont worry about it cuz ive already contacted induktion. Appreciate your reply tho and to Vr if I offended you by asking prices then my apologies I feel your car is tastefully done and I was just giving props where they are due.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (32gtivr6)*

first, no need to get your panties in bunch there guy...i posted that off a mobile device...








second, take to PM if you want to have a little chat with someone special....








finally son, you need to do more research and less dreaming... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (32gtivr6)*

$15k ballpark


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenng78* »_$15k ballpark

Depending on supporting modifications done at the same time, this figure isn't too far fetched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But every build is different too


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Cool car, huge numbers... 
but you guys still owe me a 10 second car


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (32gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32gtivr6* »_Oh thank heaven this is the 1st 2.8 ive seen over 500whp.
Where you guys located?
How much money do I need to save up?
When can you start on mine?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Induktion









Its very expensive and its never convenient when sh!t breaks. Theres a lot of money and time going into a build like this. I wouldnt recommend just using a headspacer and not upgrading pistons for sure but rods for good measure.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
034 motorsport made 800+ ALL WHEEL Horsepower in their A4 with a 2.9, close enough 

yeah , the 034 car is sick. but, ca't compare it to the induktion cars. 034 used a monster turbo for that number that would not be street friendly at all. hell they did not even use the turbo for the track. they went back down to a size similiar to what the Induktions kits above use. I remember the 034 guys drooling over Justins fab work back @ waterfest last year. Either way both companies kick as* and build bad ass VW's. But, you can't compare 034 "dyno" set-up to Induktions street cars.


----------



## VRboosted (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (32gtivr6)*

thanks for the props on my car. Induktion is in Hanover MD. and it all depends on what you want to do with the motor and how much hp you want. I walked in and said I wanted to be around 500hp hook it up. The lead tech, Justin, the brains and master mechanic behind custom 24v turbo builds. It's pretty expensive but again, it all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Butterz518 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (VRboosted)*

Justin showed me the video at induktion the other day and now I finally got to see them myself..Damn that thing screams!! Props to all those guys and doing work on that car and jakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Butterz518 at 8:03 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (Butterz518)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (04RSR32)*

sigh this is even more evidence that i just need to brave up and drop the cash in my vr instead of buying another car.







lol

im pissed i didnt go see this run in person. i was going to but decided i needed sleep instead, obviously a mistake.







lol


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Another 24v Turbo..... (aka_deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aka_deno* »_sigh this is even more evidence that i just need to brave up and drop the cash in my vr instead of buying another car.







lol

im pissed i didnt go see this run in person. i was going to but decided i needed sleep instead, obviously a mistake.







lol

VRT or GTFO Ryan


----------

